# need help with Dawn of War install



## lolekcek (Dec 12, 2007)

ok heres the problem: 
I started installing DoW, typed the serial number, but when I inserted disk 2 I accidentally opened windows media player and from that moment on the install stops at that file. Then I canceled the install and retried and got an error message:
Error reading from file C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn Of War\W40k\movies\DOWMissions\MSO7_static.avi. Verify that the file exists and that you can acces it.
Anyone has any idea what should I do?

tnx in advance


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Delete all the files in DoW directory and install again.


----------



## lolekcek (Dec 12, 2007)

well when i cancel instalation the files automatically delete themselves. and during the instalation i cant do it either. so when i open the DoW directory there aint any DoW file


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

use the search feature to find any possible files.also you may need to do a regedit to delete registry entries for that game.


----------



## delta123 (Nov 1, 2008)

lolekcek said:


> ok heres the problem:
> I started installing DoW, typed the serial number, but when I inserted disk 2 I accidentally opened windows media player and from that moment on the install stops at that file. Then I canceled the install and retried and got an error message:
> Error reading from file C:\Program Files\THQ\Dawn Of War\W40k\movies\DOWMissions\MSO7_static.avi. Verify that the file exists and that you can acces it.
> Anyone has any idea what should I do?
> ...


can you tell me what is the serial code fore DOW please


----------



## delta123 (Nov 1, 2008)

DOES somebody know the serial code for dawn of War?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Giving out Serial numbers breaches the copyright law and your "End-User" license agreement. TSF or anyone else is not legally allowed to supply you or anyone else with a Serial number. 
If you have lost your serial number you can try and get a new one from DOW's support line
http://www.thq-games.com/uk/pages/contact
Provided that you can give proof of purchase. Example: Receipt, Digital receipt or invoice.


----------

